# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  S'jam poet i verber ...

## adidu

*S'jam poet i verber qe enderroj me mall, kur rri vetem, poezi nga mendime te kota*

Njerez mediokerr e zhveshen lakuriq poetin,
ndersa vete te veshur rrinin,
e kundronin qeshtaz vepren e tyre poetike,
qe dridhej, turperohej ne hall,
recitimtas poezine e lakuriqesise.

Ftohte me buze te nxira poeti perjetoi,
nxehtesi me sy te djersitur kaloi,
i zhveshur perballe lakuriqesise mediokre me rroba,
qe qeshte dhe tallej me vargje te kot,

----------


## adidu

Dicka do te ndodhe heret ose vone,
cdo njerit prej nesh dhe te gjitheve ne.

Jepni o njerez  gjithshka te mire keni ne shpirt,
Se kur te ndodhe s’do te mundni te jepni e as te merrni.
Gjithshka te mire keni ne shpirt jepeni,
se ndoshta nuk ndodh.

Ameba kishte nje qelize,

Ne kemi qeliza pa fund dhe vetem nje shprese ,
qe shperndahet ne qelizat tona,
vetem nje shprese qe vdes e fundit,
si nje zog i vogel ne folene e shpirtit qe pret ta ushqejne.

Ushqeheni o njerez zogun e vogel ne folene e shpirtit,
me më te mirin ushqim qe zoti ju ka dhuruar,
Ndoshta nje dite zogu i vogel mund te behet shqiponje e madhe,
e te jape jete me klithmat dhe fluturimin e saj,
ne hapesirat pa mase te zemrave boshe te njerezimit.

----------


## adidu

Ne keto faqe ju ftoj te jepni me te miren tuaj nga thellesia e shpirtit poetik. Ju lutem mos shkruani rradhe poetike te ndervarura nga ato qe ka shkruar parashkruesi( ne forme pergjigjeje), sic ndodh rendom ne temat qe hapen. Ketu jeni te lire te ushqeni "zogun e vogel ne folene e shpirtit" pa kufizim temash.
Pas dy muajsh, pra ne 18 Gusht te gjitha poezite qe keni shpalosur ju ftoj ti votoni te gjithe ju qe keni pasur deshiren te shpalosni me te miren e shpirtit tuaj poetik dhe te zgjidhni me te miren, me te bukuren dhe te arriren. Tek e fundit cdo poet e ka zogun e vogel te gjenialitetit ne shpirtin e tij dhe te gjithe bashke duhet te zgjedhim nje shqiponje. Me aq sa kam lexuar rradhe poetike ne kete forum jam i bindur se do te zgjedhim nje shqiponje. Te krijosh poezi eshte vlere, te perzgjedhesh me te miren eshte merita e te kapercyerit te vleres se vetvetes.
Miresevini dhe ju uroj sukses.
p.s Nuk ka limit, pra nuk eshte e percaktuar qe mund te shpalosesh vetem nje poezi per nje krijues.Kushdo mund te shkruaj sa ta ndjeje te nevijshme dhe ne fund te gjithe do te votojne me te miren.
FALEMINDERIT

----------


## FACCINA

Ne lojra germash te "keqen" vjell,

                  e germat nxijne ne qosheze te reja 

qosheze qe  vrasin vetmine qe lind me diten,

                                 e s'vdes kurre...

ps. adidu, interesant te te gjej ketu

vetmi qe ngopet ne gumezhima germash 

                             e vidhet serisht ne qosheze te reja...


ps.

----------


## FACCINA

ops... sorry per ate ps-e ne mes te vargjeve :-(

----------


## sami

pikat e shiut hereshem lagnin flokun tim
dhe era e leht ngadal me prekte fytyren
sikur e dinte qe sonte do te thurja nje tregim
por sonte per ty jo me per natyren

----------


## adidu

> Ne lojra germash te "keqen" vjell,
> 
>                   e germat nxijne ne qosheze te reja 
> 
> qosheze qe  vrasin vetmine qe lind me diten,
> 
>                                  e s'vdes kurre...
> 
> ps. adidu, interesant te te gjej ketu
> ...



Nuk jam ngopur akoma dhe as qe besoj te ngopem ndonjehere me gumezhimen e germave. Te shkruash vargje do te thote te sfidosh vetmine, ti krijosh bukur ke hapur porten e ferrit dhe kur ti lexojne e ti vleresojne, sapo ke filluar luften per te shkuar ne parajse. Mireseerdhe FACCINA ne qoshezen e zhurmes se bukur poetike. Uroj te shkruash vargje te bukura qe te shkosh ne ferr dhe te ti vleresojne, qe te fitosh parajsen.

----------


## FACCINA

Nen hijen e dashurise se shkuar

vec kujtimet prehen ne heshtje ...

pagjumesia e zgjatur, me tingujt e nates,

krijon melodi qe seshte me e saj...

diten, ende sjam mesuar ta shoh pa syzet e errta

ndonese me pelqen dielli tek e rigjej serisht...

----------


## FACCINA

> Nuk jam ngopur akoma dhe as qe besoj te ngopem ndonjehere me gumezhimen e germave. Te shkruash vargje do te thote te sfidosh vetmine, ti krijosh bukur ke hapur porten e ferrit dhe kur ti lexojne e ti vleresojne, sapo ke filluar luften per te shkuar ne parajse. Mireseerdhe FACCINA ne qoshezen e zhurmes se bukur poetike. Uroj te shkruash vargje te bukura qe te shkosh ne ferr dhe te ti vleresojne, qe te fitosh parajsen.


shoh qe i ke pesonalizuar vargjet e mia, gjithesesi me vjen mire qe te duket qe 

gjen dhe ti veten ne to ;-) perderisa merr persiper te replikosh.

per sa i perket ferrit dhe parajses nuk e di c'jane:-) po tashme qe lexoj cke 

shkruar ti per to, me vjen ndermend nje shprehje e imja e preferuar qe ne mos u 

gabofsha  eshte e Pindari-t *o shpirti im mos endero jeten e pertejme po shtero 

fushen e se mundshmes*-mendoj qe kjo sipas teje te shpie ne rrugen drejt 

parajses:-p


pershendetje dhe respekte

----------


## FACCINA

> Nuk jam ngopur akoma dhe as qe besoj te ngopem ndonjehere me gumezhimen e germave. Te shkruash vargje do te thote te sfidosh vetmine, ti krijosh bukur ke hapur porten e ferrit dhe kur ti lexojne e ti vleresojne, sapo ke filluar luften per te shkuar ne parajse. Mireseerdhe FACCINA ne qoshezen e zhurmes se bukur poetike. Uroj te shkruash vargje te bukura qe te shkosh ne ferr dhe te ti vleresojne, qe te fitosh parajsen.


shoh qe i ke pesonalizuar vargjet e mia, gjithesesi me vjen mire qe te duket qe 

gjen dhe ti veten ne to ;-) perderisa merr persiper te replikosh.

per sa i perket ferrit dhe parajses nuk e di c'jane:-) po tashme qe lexoj cke 

shkruar ti per to, me vjen ndermend nje shprehje e imja e preferuar qe ne mos u 

gabofsha  eshte e Pindari-t *o shpirti im mos endero jeten e pertejme po shtero 

fushen e se mundshmes*-mendoj qe kjo sipas teje te shpie ne rrugen drejt 

parajses:-p


pershendetje dhe respekte

----------

